# migration



## maddog1966 (Jan 13, 2009)

Have recently seem migration agent for permanent residency to Canada. Apparently you have to have a certain amount of 'points' to qualify. Does anyone know how many are required? We were also told this process can take 3-4 yrs. Has anyone done it in a shorter time frame? Or work visas? We have been informed that these too can take upto 6months to get. Any loopholes that are easy to jump through?
Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------

